# WOW...Torture Scenes Preview



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I was just paroosing DENCOMM's website...check this out...

http://my.starstream.net/dlprince/dencomm/Torture_Scenes.htm

It might be old news but it was new news to me! This would be GREAT if this actually happens!!!

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

2 words......SUH WHEAT!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been salivating over these babies since last Easter when I first saw them...even got in a little trouble on the Moebius forum when I mistakenly thought they would be an extension of the Monster Scenes...my bad I really didn't see the huge difference between the Rack and the Pendulum or the hanging Cage and the Iron Maiden...I figured they might be in line with the old Aurora Guillotine and I tend to view them as historical artifacts and I think they'd fit right in with the Monster Scenes...What do you guys think?
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I think it is great to see some torture kits. I love these things. I have the Ripley's stuff. I am curious to know if the chair and the iron maiden are going to be reissues of the Ripley's kits or if they are completely new sculpts? I can clearly see the rack is not the same as the Ripley's kits. I am also wondering if any of these kits are going to be plastic reissues of any of the resin torture kits from Python?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I couldn't agree more Denis! I can't see a difference either. I really can't see why we can have something like a pendulum but not a rack. I say bring 'em on!! I'd love to see the Aurora prototype stuff too.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I read where Aurora had planned to do the Rack, the Hanging Tree and the Electric Chair...maybe others...?... but got slammed down with the Guillotine when a public outcry and bad TV exposure (Laugh in gave it the Flying Fickle Finger of Fate Award) and all those ideas were shelved...or rather...killed.
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd like to see those babies come out too.

Funny thing. Wisconsin Dells has a torture museum - which I have never visited, but have noticed when passing through on Amtrak. The conductor pointed it out to some of us last Christmas, but he wasn't sure if they sold specialized ornaments in the gift shop or not. ;-)

Anyway.... historically accurate torture instruments would be awesome. Lets hope the Monster Scenes do well, then who knows.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

What say, Dencomm...any word on when we may be seeing these lovelies?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

First time for me seeing these and would welcome them big time if they get produced in Styrene:thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> What say, Dencomm...any word on when we may be seeing these lovelies?


Appreciate the enthusiasm for this series under development. Nothing definitive yet but definitely on the radar for pursuit. More details in 2009...

In the meantime, buy Monster Scenes stuff!  (www.dencomm.net)


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

DENCOMM said:


> Appreciate the enthusiasm for this series under development. Nothing definitive yet but definitely on the radar for pursuit. More details in 2009...
> 
> In the meantime, buy Monster Scenes stuff!  (www.dencomm.net)


Oh Dennis, we intend to buy more MS stuff!! But you've got to produce it in order for us to buy it!! I'd highly recommend maybe a line of torture devices.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Heck yeah...I'm buying them all :thumbsup:
Mcdee..................Posters Too!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Have to second that, Chris! Bring 'em on! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

You keep pumping the Monster scenes out you will definitly get my money!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just snagged an Original Vampirella off Evilbay for the MS Series and of course I've already bought everythig you possibly can from the New releasesof the Monster Scenes including the Catalog :thumbsup:...So you pump them out and I'll buy them including the 2009 Calander and the Torture Scenes still under development :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats Denis!:woohoo: That's gonna be the ace in the deck! I'd say most will be opting for the resin repop so their collection's complete. Once word is well and truly out there and new collectors start looking for Vampirella, the prices are gonna spiral even more than they have!
The torture kits would be a big seller I reckon. So would kits of instruments of execution (garotte, HANGING TREE, electric chair, etc). Kids are fascinated with morbid stuff. That's why the original Aurora monsters sales went through the roof. They'd sell...

Chris.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Any plans for a Taarna in the dungeon scene kit based on the Heavy Metal movie?
Including the Barbarian Leaders throne would make a nice diorama.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Denis, you weren't the only one of us that thought Torture Scenes were going to be an extension of Monster Scenes...I think most of us jumped there.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

This is just some musing on my part... The name "Torture Scenes" turns me right off. When Aurora produced the guillotine they tied it in with Madame Tussaud's Chamber of Horrors. Ultimately the kit was a misfire, but at least they attempted to legitimize it with an air of respectibility. Torture Scenes (which, by the name is understandibly lumped in with the Monster Scenes releases) makes no such effort. 
Obviously whatever you call them they are still instruments of torture and death. And I understeand why DenComm would go with that series name, to give a branding identity with its other offerings. I just get a feeling that a wholesaler (or retailer, for that matter) may shy away from this kit line because of the name.
Discussion?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> This is just some musing on my part... The name "Torture Scenes" turns me right off. When Aurora produced the guillotine they tied it in with Madame Tussaud's Chamber of Horrors. Ultimately the kit was a misfire, but at least they attempted to legitimize it with an air of respectibility. Torture Scenes (which, by the name is understandibly lumped in with the Monster Scenes releases) makes no such effort.
> Obviously whatever you call them they are still instruments of torture and death. And I understeand why DenComm would go with that series name, to give a branding identity with its other offerings. I just get a feeling that a wholesaler (or retailer, for that matter) may shy away from this kit line because of the name.
> Discussion?


Pretty much agreed. Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I loved the Guillotine kit when it was released in the 60's :thumbsup: It was a cool kit then and I've still got a few Madam Taussaud MIBs now... I even picked up the Pythonkits Giant Guillotine and it stands about 20 inches high. I welcome these kits that Denncom has under development and are a welcome addition to the Pendulum and the Hanging Cage and Gruesome Goodies, yeah maybe the name could be changed to ' Devious Devices ' or ' Horror Hardware ' or 'Rap Music'.(a bizarre form of torture).. It may make them more appealing on the Hobby Shop Shelf... But after seeing what's going on with the Blood and Gore in Video games...these actually seem pretty tame 
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Good point made there by Chris and Zorro...how many of our LHS would be inclined to carry kits labeled "Torture Scenes"...not to split hairs here, but would it necessarily be a torture scene if they were just kits of the devices in question and no victim?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They could always be a continuation of Monster Scenes. The pendulum and cage are, so why not the others?

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I could see some of them being incorporated into the MS line...whether our genial moderator agrees or not though...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

True. Very true.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

New figures to the MS line would be most welcomed though...the Phantom, perhaps an Igor...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I can see where the name "Torture Scenes" would put some people off. Maybe "Chamber of Horrors" would be a better name.
Then again, like I said before, Wisconsin Dells has a Torture Museum which you can see from Amtrak - big red letters - in a midwestern family venue. 
And I agree with James that additional figures to the Monster Scenes would be more than welcome. Phantom, Igor, Mad Ghoul, Paula, the ape woman.... don't get me started. ;-)


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Good input folks - thanks. You'll notice how I've deliberately included both "Torture Scenes" and "Chamber of Horrors" within the series title. It's still under development and no manufacturer has yet been determined. More info will be posted as the series shapes up...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well just so you know Dennis, I don't care what you call them... I'll buy them all...:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll second that Denis!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

And I third that Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I know we'll all say aye, so motion carried.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Next on the agenda?.........

Chris.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I suggest "Nobody Expects the Spanish Inquisition Scenes"


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...get the comfy chair...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

How about a kit of Yellowbeard???


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Abbott and Costello?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Frank & Stein...oh...that's already in the works...The Chamber of Horrors...good name...maybe doesn't have the 'warmth' as 'Chainsaw Massacre' has (that sells in my local TRU) but it does have that acceptable historical ring to it...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

